# [BSL] Perdue to sign dogfighting bill - Columbus Ledger-Enquirer



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/251/story/314986.html&cid=1156287932&ei=chkgSMDwL4q-ywSb7YylCQ&usg=AFrqEzdcLNXaDJKZnE6LczD-JZ_q6XE01Q">Perdue to sign dogfighting bill</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Columbus Ledger-Enquirer, GA -</font> <nobr>48 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>AP -- Governor Sonny Perdue is expected to sign <b>legislation</b> Tuesday that will make it a crime to attend <b>dog</b> fights and to <b>breed</b> the animals for fighting. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

